# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Проблема при создании новой конфигурации Управление торговлей в предприятии 8.3

## Vilent

Добрый день! Установил платформу, создал себе конфигурацию на демо версии. Теперь скачал полную конфигурацию 11 0 4 6, создаю новую конфигурацию через конфигуратор, он думает и создает что-то. Затем пробую перейти в предприятие, там вылетает это: Ошибка SQL: Поле не найдено 'T1._DataSeparationHash'
Вот полный текст ошибки:
Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.3.687)
Конфигурация: 
Режим:  (без сжатия)
Приложение: 
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский (Россия)
Вариант интерфейса: Такси

Ошибки:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
24.09.2013 18:49:07
Невосстановимая ошибка
Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/misc:
по причине:
Ошибка СУБД:
Ошибка SQL: Поле не найдено 'T1._DataSeparationHash'
по причине:
Ошибка SQL: Поле не найдено 'T1._DataSeparationHash'

В чем может быть проблема? Спасибо!

----------

